
Innovation AI May Hold the Key to Stopping Suicide - dpflan
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/innovation/ai-coming-help-doctors-predict-suicide-n763166
======
dpflan
One of the researchers is doing an AMA on reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/6i5luh/science_ama...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/6i5luh/science_ama_series_im_dr_jessica_ribeiro_a/?st=j44cf4vu&sh=49111de5)

